# Spud's daily posts :)



## spud's_mum (Jun 29, 2015)

30/06/14:

Today's breakfast consists of:
Sow thistle (smooth),
Dandelion,
Rocket (wild),
Nasturtium leaf 
and a little bit of cucumber as a treat


----------



## mike thornton (Jun 30, 2015)

Great pic looks super happy


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 30, 2015)

And if he doesn't get fed...




He goes on a RAMPAGE!


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jun 30, 2015)

Nice tort you got there!


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 30, 2015)

AbdullaAli said:


> Nice tort you got there!


Why thank you


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 2, 2015)

He is so determined to climb that pot


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 3, 2015)

Woo! 50g 
He has been gaining 1g a week for the last 3 weeks  is that good?


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 3, 2015)

spuds shell  trying to keep the new growth smooth.


----------



## MPRC (Jul 3, 2015)

I am dying from an overdose of adorable. That pic where he is going on a 'rampage' is too cute.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 3, 2015)

LaDukePhoto said:


> I am dying from an overdose of adorable. That pic where he is going on a 'rampage' is too cute.


Thanks


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 3, 2015)

Last one of "spudulite" for the rest of the night.  will be more updates of his adventures tomorrow


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 3, 2015)

@Tidgy's Dad 
You said you missed spud. 
Here's his thread lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 3, 2015)

Got it at last, but didn't get your tag, worryingly.
Lovely stuff, please keep them coming.
sadly, Tidgy is camera shy, but i'll post a page of other torts soon.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 3, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Got it at last, but didn't get your tag, worryingly.
> Lovely stuff, please keep them coming.
> sadly, Tidgy is camera shy, but i'll post a page of other torts soon.


Oh that's sad, spud will be asleep and when I put the phone in the enclosure he gets up and poses lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 3, 2015)

No camera except for the useless one on this laptop.
Wifey's just bought some phone camera super dooper thingy, so I'll try to learn how to use it.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 5, 2015)

Spuds breakfast today was:
Sow thistle, dandelion, nasturtium, 3 types of lettuce and some watercress. All served outside in the sun with nutroball 









While he ate, me and my brother played snakes and ladders. Spud thought he was missing out and decided to join in


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 5, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Spuds breakfast today was:
> Sow thistle, dandelion, nasturtium, 3 types of lettuce and some watercress. All served outside in the sun with nutroball
> View attachment 137423
> 
> ...


Who won?


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 5, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Who won?


Spud did  lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah, Tidgy beat me at chess the other day.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 5, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, Tidgy beat me at chess the other day.


Hehe smart cookie


----------



## Moozillion (Jul 5, 2015)

SPUD ROCKS!!!


----------



## Moozillion (Jul 5, 2015)

Adam: Tidgy beat you AGAIN??!?!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah, and worryingly, she beat me over the 100m the other day.
I'm a good loser, it's fine.
Actually, wifey's shouting I'm not.
She's right, I sulk, but don't mind being beaten by Tidgy.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 6, 2015)

In still worried about his new growth. Is it looking any smoother?


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 7, 2015)

Moozillion said:


> SPUD ROCKS!!!


Hehe thank you


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 8, 2015)

@Tom how's his new growth? Looking any smoother?  I'm becoming obsessed with his shell. I just don't want him to pyramid any more.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 10, 2015)

I can't see any further pyramiding.
New growth all looks fine to me.
Spud is a very beautiful tortoise.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 10, 2015)

After letting the living salad recover for a couple of weeks, I put it back in with spud last night and he has munched it down and nearly finished it!


In the salad forest:


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 10, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can't see any further pyramiding.
> New growth all looks fine to me.
> Spud is a very beautiful tortoise.


Thank you!!


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 10, 2015)

And now he's doing handstands over his lettuce  lol


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 11, 2015)

Out in the sun having a snack


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 12, 2015)

I ran out of weeds!
I rushed to the shops and got him lambs lettuce, kale and courgette to go along with the only weeds I could find:
Baby sow thistle leaves,
Clover,
And one baby dandelion leaf


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 14, 2015)

This morning I didn't sink his food bowl in to the ground and he was on his tip-toes to get it, so cute! 


Oh and the thing he's standing on is a tea towel I claimed as his so after his baths he can walk on it so the peat doesn't get stuck to his wet legs


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm sure Tidgy is actually floating in the air when she is stretching up to reach something sometimes.
beautiful creatures.


----------



## Sosakan (Jul 14, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 137186
> 
> Woo! 50g
> He has been gaining 1g a week for the last 3 weeks  is that good?


How old is spud? My Einstein is about 2 months old and has only gained 2g, a gram every week would make my day ( or week rather ). Right now he is 19g


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 14, 2015)

Sosakan said:


> How old is spud? My Einstein is about 2 months old and has only gained 2g, a gram every week would make my day ( or week rather ). Right now he is 19g


Spud gains 1-2 grams a week.
He is 7 months old


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 18, 2015)

I put some water in a kiddie pool for Spud to soak in today 


Here's a close up:


Then he enjoyed the sun while drying 



There will be more pics soon when I feed him


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 18, 2015)

And then the snails arrived.


----------



## Merrick (Jul 18, 2015)

How many times a day do you feed spud. He grows so much faster then my hermanns


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 19, 2015)

Merrick said:


> How many times a day do you feed spud. He grows so much faster then my hermanns


I make a big salad in the morning and feed him small bits throughout the day


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 19, 2015)

aww!
Sleepy spud


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 19, 2015)

Hmm...
This cuttlebone is surprisingly tastey


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 19, 2015)

legs out


----------



## Merrick (Jul 19, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> I make a big salad in the morning and feed him small bits throughout the day


Uh I only feed him once a day


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 20, 2015)

Merrick said:


> Uh I only feed him once a day


I only started scattering his food as if I jest fed him one big salad he would sleep all day


----------



## Merrick (Jul 20, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> I only started scattering his food as if I jest fed him one big salad he would sleep all day


I guess then some grow faster then others


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 20, 2015)

Merrick said:


> I guess then some grow faster then others


Was just on another thread of a 4 month old hermann that weighs 55g!
That's what spud weighs, but he's 7 months!

I'm starting to panic


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 20, 2015)

They do grow at considerably varying rates.
As long as Spud is constantly growing and putting on weight, I don't think there's call to panic.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 22, 2015)

He's growing so fast!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 22, 2015)

Soon be trying to eat you!


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 23, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Soon be trying to eat you!


Oh he already is!
In the first pic he was trying!


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 23, 2015)

Well, I took spud outside. It was sunny until I stepped foot outside and it clouded over so we didn't stay out for long 

[notice those cheeky smiles ]

Spud vs strawberry!









After destroying the piece of strawberry, he moved on to the nasturtium flower. Rip poor nasturtium and strawberry


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 23, 2015)

Lovely photos.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 23, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely photos.


Thank you


----------



## Sosakan (Jul 24, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely photos.


Spud, what camera/phone do you use? I have a Nikon and can't get as good pics!


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 24, 2015)

Sosakan said:


> Spud, what camera/phone do you use? I have a Nikon and can't get as good pics!


I use an iPhone 
I normally take videos then pause it at the points I like and screen shot it


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 26, 2015)

Today's yummy meal is dandelion, clover, Brussels sprout, lambs lettuce, sow thistle and water cress served with nutroball ontop


----------



## Moozillion (Jul 26, 2015)

Merrick said:


> I guess then some grow faster then others


There's a very interesting thread over in the Sulcata section. DeanS got 3 little sulcata clutch mates: IT1, IT2 and IT3. He's recording their antics and growth, including lots of photos. The size difference between these babies is astonishing: although they all hatched out of the same clutch and receive identical care, IT1 is HUGE compared to IT2!!! 
That thread is both useful and entertaining- you might check it out!


----------



## Moozillion (Jul 26, 2015)

Moozillion said:


> There's a very interesting thread over in the Sulcata section. DeanS got 3 little sulcata clutch mates: IT1, IT2 and IT3. He's recording their antics and growth, including lots of photos. The size difference between these babies is astonishing: although they all hatched out of the same clutch and receive identical care, IT1 is HUGE compared to IT2!!!
> That thread is both useful and entertaining- you might check it out!


Oops- forgot to mention, the title of the thread is "Aladar's Babies"


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 27, 2015)

Bathing him 

...he has other ideas 




Hopefully cutting the plexi glass later to fix his humidity


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 27, 2015)

You're right about which one to choose.
He's so photogenic.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 29, 2015)

Really struggling at the moment 
Spuds lamp won't get hotter than 25 degrees! 
I read that it's meant to be at least 12" from their shell and it is!

Is it okay to lower it for a day? I don't want to hurt his eyes!
Also he has tried to bite his leg a couple of times. What does this mean?

I'm going to put plexiglass over it hopefully tonight (my dad said he'll do it for me) 

Please help!!!!!!

I'm going to my grandads on Friday and he has built many vivariums (for snakes) and I'm gunna try and hint and hopefully he'll help me build one


----------



## Merrick (Jul 29, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Really struggling at the moment
> Spuds lamp won't get hotter than 25 degrees!
> I read that it's meant to be at least 12" from their shell and it is!
> 
> ...


You could get a higher wattage bulb


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 29, 2015)

Merrick said:


> You could get a higher wattage bulb


It's an 120w bulb 
I really hope the plexi glass works! But that's not until tonight


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 29, 2015)

Hmmm... Looks comfortable (not)
And this is how he basks ;D


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 29, 2015)

and then he woke up and gave me the death stare


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 29, 2015)

One day more isn't going to make much difference.
If you do lower the lamp measure the temps very carefully and don't lower it too far.
Bulbs don't last forever, how long have you had this one?
it probably needs replacing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 29, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 141119
> and then he woke up and gave me the death stare


Again.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 29, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One day more isn't going to make much difference.
> If you do lower the lamp measure the temps very carefully and don't lower it too far.
> Bulbs don't last forever, how long have you had this one?
> it probably needs replacing.


Your probably right.
I've had it 6 months. 
I'll beg my dad to take me to the pet shop


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 29, 2015)

There's a pet shop within walking distance to me actually! I'll see if they'll give me the money.
I hope they have that bulb!


----------



## Merrick (Jul 29, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Your probably right.
> I've had it 6 months.
> I'll beg my dad to take me to the pet shop


You should switch it I totally forgot about time


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 29, 2015)

Merrick said:


> You should switch it I totally forgot about time


I'll walk to the pet shop and see if they have one (if my parents give me money) haha


----------



## jaizei (Jul 29, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Really struggling at the moment
> Spuds lamp won't get hotter than 25 degrees!
> I read that it's meant to be at least 12" from their shell and it is!
> 
> ...



What kind of lamp is it?


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 29, 2015)

jaizei said:


> What kind of lamp is it?


It's a solar glow exo terra one.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 29, 2015)

My dad is going to take me to the pet shop a bit later on 

I might get a brick of coco choir too


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 29, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> My dad is going to take me to the pet shop a bit later on
> 
> I might get a brick of coco choir too


I would, while dad's got his wallet out.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 29, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I would, while dad's got his wallet out.


Well we went and they didn't have any but were going to get one tomorrow at a different shop


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 29, 2015)

One day shouldn't do any harm.
Did you get the coir?


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 29, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One day shouldn't do any harm.
> Did you get the coir?


No not yet going to get it tomorrow


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 30, 2015)

Spud has a nice clean cage with fresh substrate (peat and coco choir) and I also got a new bulb  




He only slightly burrows normally haha. (As you can see)


But the substrate is deep enough though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 30, 2015)

Very nice, but looks like Spuds not very sure about it yet.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 30, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very nice, but looks like Spuds not very sure about it yet.


I had a bit of a panic as I made the substrate too moist... I put him in and it seems to have dried out  

I don't know why he doesn't normally bury all the way down. He sort of digs himself a little bed hehe


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 2, 2015)

Breakfast


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 4, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> I had a bit of a panic as I made the substrate too moist... I put him in and it seems to have dried out
> 
> I don't know why he doesn't normally bury all the way down. He sort of digs himself a little bed hehe


Tidgy usually does this too.
Sorry, I didn't see these posts.
It didn't alert me for some reason.


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 4, 2015)

Was playing around with colour splash haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 4, 2015)

Quite suits him


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 4, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite suits him


It looks like he's wearing eye makeup!


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 5, 2015)

Yummy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 5, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 142152
> 
> Yummy


Definitely enjoying that!


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 5, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Definitely enjoying that!


It took him about an hour to eat it haha


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 6, 2015)

aww he just woke up and has substrate on his head


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 6, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 142258
> aww he just woke up and has substrate on his head


Or else he is turning into a unicorn.


----------



## Nishikigoi's Torts. (Aug 6, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or else he is turning into a unicorn.


Lol. Uni-tort, Uni-tort does what ever a uni-tort does.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 6, 2015)

Nishikigoi's Torts. said:


> Lol. Uni-tort, Uni-tort does what ever a uni-tort does.


or a torticorn, I suppose.


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 10, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439215960.866699.jpg
dumped loads of water on his enclosure this morning.
It's amazing how much it absorbs!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 10, 2015)

It is isn't it?
i think Tidgy's coco coir drinks far more in a day than wifey, Tidgy and I put together!


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 11, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439290658.872611.jpg
nasturtium=yummy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 11, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 142956
> nasturtium=yummy


Is there anything Spud doesn't consider yummy ?


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 11, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is there anything Spud doesn't consider yummy ?


Sow thistle 
He isn't keen on sow thistle 
Oh and spinach!


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 18, 2015)

Here's spuds burrow 






Here he is posing for the camera 




He wasn't too happy when I woke him up this morning ...


Then he decided to help me clean his enclosure 




Nice clean enclosure just before I put the plexi glass back on


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 18, 2015)

Nice set of photos of lovely Spud and his home.
Some I think I've seen in the CDR.


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 18, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice set of photos of lovely Spud and his home.
> Some I think I've seen in the CDR.


Yeah... Time for another photo shoot so we don't just keep seeing the same ones


----------



## Merrick (Aug 18, 2015)

What happened to the plexi glass


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 18, 2015)

Merrick said:


> What happened to the plexi glass


I just took it off as I was cleaning his enclosure 
It's back on now


----------



## Merrick (Aug 18, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> I just took it off as I was cleaning his enclosure
> It's back on now


Nice, with the plexi on what is the humidity


----------



## Careym13 (Aug 18, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah... Time for another photo shoot so we don't just keep seeing the same ones
> View attachment 144250


Looking good!!!


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 18, 2015)

Merrick said:


> Nice, with the plexi on what is the humidity


Not sure, every time I go to the shops they only have the dial hygrometers 

I can't order one though as I don't have a bank account


----------



## Merrick (Aug 18, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Not sure, every time I go to the shops they only have the dial hygrometers
> 
> I can't order one though as I don't have a bank account


That's okay if you do get one be sure to share your readings


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 18, 2015)

yummy! Living salad and cress!


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 18, 2015)

Standing up


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 18, 2015)

Crikey!
If Spud eats all that he'll get very fat!


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 18, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!
> If Spud eats all that he'll get very fat!


It normally takes about 4 days. 
And It only lasts that long because when he gets the the middle, he can't reach!


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 18, 2015)

The rape and cress seems to be a hit


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 18, 2015)

...but not as nice as the lettuce


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 18, 2015)

Looks pretty happy with both to me.


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 18, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looks pretty happy with both to me.


Look closely at the top pic, he's stomping it all into the dirt haha


----------



## Careym13 (Aug 18, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Look closely at the top pic, he's stomping it all into the dirt haha


I didn't notice that, but now that you point it out...too funny!


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 18, 2015)

Careym13 said:


> I didn't notice that, but now that you point it out...too funny!


Nor did I at first haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 18, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Look closely at the top pic, he's stomping it all into the dirt haha


Yeah, but they walk forwards whilst eating.
Tromple, eat, tromple, eat.
Tidgy often stands on what she's eating, to stop it escaping, I think.


----------



## Careym13 (Aug 18, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, but they walk forwards whilst eating.
> Tromple, eat, tromple, eat.
> Tidgy often stands on what she's eating, to stop it escaping, I think.


Yes, the ever elusive lettuce. My leopards fear its escape often.


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 18, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yeah, but they walk forwards whilst eating.
> Tromple, eat, tromple, eat.
> Tidgy often stands on what she's eating, to stop it escaping, I think.


Spud likes to cover it in saliva, take it out of his bowl, push it around in the dirt for a while and then eat the dirt covered piece of food


----------



## Careym13 (Aug 18, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Spud likes to cover it in saliva, take it out of his bowl, push it around in the dirt for a while and then eat the dirt covered piece of food


Mine too! I swear they do it on purpose just to drive me crazy....it works!


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 18, 2015)

Careym13 said:


> Mine too! I swear they do it on purpose just to drive me crazy....it works!


I know right! 
then I have to wash it off and put it back! I can't just watch him eat the substrate!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 18, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Spud likes to cover it in saliva, take it out of his bowl, push it around in the dirt for a while and then eat the dirt covered piece of food





Careym13 said:


> Mine too! I swear they do it on purpose just to drive me crazy....it works!



My ladylike Tidgy would _never _do such a thing.
Ahem.


----------



## Careym13 (Aug 18, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> I know right!
> then I have to wash it off and put it back! I can't just watch him eat the substrate!


Me either. I'm obsessed with taking it out and then washing it off. Lately I just feed them before leaving for work that way I can't stand there and watch them eat. What we don't know won't hurt us, right?


----------



## Merrick (Aug 18, 2015)

Sometimes I put the food in such a way that it is held in places and that seems to stop my torts from swishing through the substrate because they have a better grasp on it


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 20, 2015)

A couple of new pics


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 20, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 144576
> View attachment 144577


Super Spud!
Looks like Superman impressions in these ones.


----------



## Dragonight1993 (Aug 20, 2015)

omg he's so cute!


----------



## spud's_mum (Sep 3, 2015)

Dragonight1993 said:


> omg he's so cute!



Spud vs a romain leaf.


----------



## spud's_mum (Sep 3, 2015)

Looks like spud isn't wanting to get up either!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 4, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Looks like spud isn't wanting to get up either!
> View attachment 146707
> 
> View attachment 146708


"In my own time, please."


----------



## spud's_mum (Sep 6, 2015)

Enjoying the sun... And food


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 6, 2015)

Lovely!
But goodness!
Apart from when he's asleep, does Spud ever stop eating?


----------



## spud's_mum (Sep 6, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely!
> But goodness!
> Apart from when he's asleep, does Spud ever stop eating?


Only go on a rampage looking for food.


----------



## spud's_mum (Sep 7, 2015)

Climbing his pot... Again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 7, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Climbing his pot... Again
> View attachment 147319


And not eating.
Wow!


----------



## spud's_mum (Sep 7, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And not eating.
> Wow!


He was probably looking for food! Haha


----------



## spud's_mum (Sep 7, 2015)

hiding in the leaves


----------



## spud's_mum (Sep 7, 2015)

he's getting big


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 7, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 147323
> he's getting big


He is getting noticeably bigger, isn't he ?


----------



## spud's_mum (Sep 7, 2015)

Spider tort again


----------



## spud's_mum (Sep 7, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He is getting noticeably bigger, isn't he ?


Yeah. 
It's scary how fast he grows. Seems like only yesterday I got him. I've had him for 8 months! Where does the time go?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 7, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah.
> It's scary how fast he grows. Seems like only yesterday I got him. I've had him for 8 months! Where does the time go?


I've had Tidgy nearly 4 years, now.
Won't say it seems like yesterday, but maybe last month!


----------



## spud's_mum (Sep 14, 2015)

He's shedding and he looks like he has little ears!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 14, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> He's shedding and he looks like he has little ears!
> View attachment 148448


Perhaps he IS growing ears.


----------



## spud's_mum (Sep 16, 2015)

He's shedding still and he looks like shrek here


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 16, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 148802
> 
> He's shedding still and he looks like shrek here


Crikey !
He does!


----------



## spud's_mum (Sep 16, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey !
> He does!


I've never seen a tortoise shed like this! Haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 16, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> I've never seen a tortoise shed like this! Haha


Me neither !
Very odd.


----------



## spud's_mum (Sep 16, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me neither !
> Very odd.


Really they even meant to shed on their head?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 16, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Really they even meant to shed on their head?


Tidgy does, but not evenly like that.


----------



## spud's_mum (Sep 16, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy does, but not evenly like that.


He started out with one, then he shedded on the other side


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 16, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> He started out with one, then he shedded on the other side


is it scales, or the 'ear' coverings ?


----------



## spud's_mum (Sep 16, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> is it scales, or the 'ear' coverings ?


I'm not sure.
I think that it's just the "ear" coverings.


----------



## spud's_mum (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 16, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm not sure.
> I think that it's just the "ear" coverings.


And the new growth underneath is fine ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 16, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 148804


Yeah, looks like the 'ear'.
Looks okay to me, but as you know, I'm not the biggest expert on here.


----------



## spud's_mum (Sep 16, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And the new growth underneath is fine ?


Well I think so, it not red or anything.


----------



## spud's_mum (Sep 16, 2015)

he's so adorable


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 16, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 148805
> he's so adorable


He certainly is.


----------



## spud's_mum (Sep 23, 2015)

I woke spud up and he looked at me like this:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 23, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> I woke spud up and he looked at me like this:
> View attachment 149677


Look of venom!!!!!
not a happy expression!!!


----------



## spud's_mum (Sep 25, 2015)

Spud burrowed last night so he is wearing some substrate now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 25, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Spud burrowed last night so he is wearing some substrate now
> View attachment 149921


Spud's are often covered in dirt. 
Appropriate name!


----------



## spud's_mum (Sep 27, 2015)

Spud has a new water bowl


----------



## spud's_mum (Sep 27, 2015)

bigger and better


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 27, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 150160
> bigger and better


Nice size for soaking. 
Is the grip ok for his little feeties ?


----------



## spud's_mum (Sep 27, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nice size for soaking.
> Is the grip ok for his little feeties ?


Well he gets in and out ok so I assume so


----------



## spud's_mum (Sep 30, 2015)

Spud really enjoys his soaks now in his nice big dish


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 30, 2015)

Great set of photos.
Gosh, he looks fierce in some of the earlier ones!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum (Oct 2, 2015)

Hiding


----------



## spud's_mum (Oct 2, 2015)

Yummy breakfast after a nice warm bath


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 2, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Hiding
> View attachment 150786
> 
> View attachment 150787


Wow!!!
Excellent camouflage.
Clever Spud.


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 2, 2015)

spud really is a poster child


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 2, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> spud really is a poster child


Or a calendar child ?


----------



## johnandjade (Oct 2, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or a calendar child ?




i do think spud will get in


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 2, 2015)

johnandjade said:


> i do think spud will get in


Hope so.


----------



## spud's_mum (Oct 3, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hope so.





johnandjade said:


> i do think spud will get in





Tidgy's Dad said:


> Or a calendar child ?





johnandjade said:


> spud really is a poster child


Haha thanks guys 
I still need to enter


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 3, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Haha thanks guys
> I still need to enter


Whaaaatttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I thought you already had!!!!!
it's too late now!!!!!


----------



## Lyn W (Oct 3, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 148805
> he's so adorable


He looks like he's doing a Shrek impression in that light!!
Wonderful picture


----------



## spud's_mum (Oct 3, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Whaaaatttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I thought you already had!!!!!
> it's too late now!!!!!


Never mind!
I'll enter next year


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 3, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Never mind!
> I'll enter next year


Please do, Spud is so gorgeous.
Oh, dear..


----------



## spud's_mum (Oct 3, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Please do, Spud is so gorgeous.
> Oh, dear..


I'm hoping to do a bit of a Christmas photo shoot. 
I'm going to get him a Santa hat cozy and borrow my grandads camera so I an get some nice pics. Oh and I'll dress monty up, too!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 3, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm hoping to do a bit of a Christmas photo shoot.
> I'm going to get him a Santa hat cozy and borrow my grandads camera so I an get some nice pics. Oh and I'll dress monty up, too!


We'll look forward to that!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum (Oct 3, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We'll look forward to that!!!!


Monty has a Christmas jumper and a Santa outfit  no doubt he'll get another this Christmas!

He will be a very spoilt boy 
All the pets get presents and I even wrap montys up!
Monty even gets presents from the grandparents 

I have even wrapped cheddar a treats up a couple of times. (Not using sticky tape) so that he can open it himself haha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 3, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Monty has a Christmas jumper and a Santa outfit  no doubt he'll get another this Christmas!
> 
> He will be a very spoilt boy
> All the pets get presents and I even wrap montys up!
> ...


Tidgy always gets a stocking from Santa!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum (Oct 4, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy always gets a stocking from Santa!!!!


Yeah, the pets get stockings from Santa 
One for cheddar and one for monty and now I need to get another for spud!


----------



## spud's_mum (Oct 4, 2015)

Took spud outside for a bit


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 4, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Took spud outside for a bit
> View attachment 150960
> 
> View attachment 150961
> ...


Lovely photos as usual!!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum (Oct 19, 2015)

..... #tortoisebutttuesday


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 20, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 153159
> 
> View attachment 153160
> 
> ...


He really is a beautiful, beautiful. tortoise.
I still think he would have been a contender for the calendar competition.
Don't forget to vote.
Hopefully, Spud can be in it next year!


----------



## spud's_mum (Oct 27, 2015)

Last night:


----------



## spud's_mum (Oct 27, 2015)

And this morning:
(Ignore temps, I just turned the lights on)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 27, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> And this morning:
> (Ignore temps, I just turned the lights on)
> View attachment 153844
> 
> ...


He seems to like that corner a lot!!
Wonder why...........,?
Funny little chap!


----------



## spud's_mum (Oct 27, 2015)

#tortoisebutttuesday 


A very muddy spud bottom


----------



## spud's_mum (Oct 27, 2015)

Anyone else's tort just lift one leg up when basking?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 27, 2015)

Lovely butt shots!!!!
Tidgy does one leg, or two, or three, or four, or all four and stretch up with the neck and head!!
It's so sweet!!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum (Oct 30, 2015)

I got a new phone so I can take better pics now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 30, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> I got a new phone so I can take better pics now
> View attachment 154186
> 
> View attachment 154187
> ...


Yes, good quality photos, for sure! 
Lovely Spud!


----------



## spud's_mum (Nov 14, 2015)

Um... Put me down!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 14, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Um... Put me down!
> View attachment 155583


He's got that mean look in his eye again !


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 14, 2015)

Lovely pics of a cute tort! GOD bless.


----------



## spud's_mum (Nov 17, 2015)

How did he even get in this position?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 17, 2015)

Spidertort.


----------



## spud's_mum (Nov 24, 2015)

sleepy spud


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 24, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 156664
> sleepy spud


Tidgy's in much the same sort of position as we speak.
Sweet little animals.


----------



## spud's_mum (Nov 28, 2015)

Carrot 






Climbing now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 28, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Carrot
> View attachment 157059
> 
> View attachment 157060
> ...


That carrot reminds me of cheese.
So I'd better go and eat some cheese!


----------



## jaizei (Nov 28, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That carrot reminds me of cheese.
> So I'd better go and eat some cheese!



*Cheetos


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm so impressed with the level of love and care you provide all of your animals. Cheddar and Spud are soooo lucky! Does your family have other animals at home?


----------



## jaizei (Nov 28, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm so impressed with the level of love and care you provide all of your animals. Cheddar and Spud are soooo lucky! Does your family have other animals at home?



I'm starting to think that they both live better than I do.


----------



## spud's_mum (Nov 28, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm so impressed with the level of love and care you provide all of your animals. Cheddar and Spud are soooo lucky! Does your family have other animals at home?


We also have a lil doggy named Monty 
Thank you for your kind words. 
I try my best


----------



## spud's_mum (Nov 28, 2015)

jaizei said:


> I'm starting to think that they both live better than I do.


I feed them better than I do myself!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 28, 2015)

Don't forget Monty!


----------



## spud's_mum (Nov 28, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't forget Monty!


Oh I won't forget my little Monty


----------



## spud's_mum (Nov 28, 2015)

So cheddar started off with this food: 

but it had loads of fattening sunflower seeds in so wasn't very good for him.
So I decided to change him to this food:


This is a lot more healthy and has pumpkin seeds instead of sunflower seeds.
I also add these to his diet:




He still isn't eating all the food, he tends to leave certain bits so I have to leave it until it's all gone before giving more. Adding the natural touch food to his main mix helps with more variety so it's better for him 

He also gets treats.
I recently got him some healthier ones like millet


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 28, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> So cheddar started off with this food:
> View attachment 157075
> but it had loads of fattening sunflower seeds in so wasn't very good for him.
> So I decided to change him to this food:
> ...


A tremendous selection.
Though i can't see what he sees in it myself.


----------



## spud's_mum (Nov 28, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A tremendous selection.
> Though i can't see what he sees in it myself.


I'm hopefully going to add some fruit and veggies too just to make it that bit better.
Might even get a mineral liquid for his water- I'm obsessed.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 29, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm hopefully going to add some fruit and veggies too just to make it that bit better.
> Might even get a mineral liquid for his water- I'm obsessed.


I put bird vitamin drops in my squirrel's water. I only do a little bit to make sure they still drink. I highly recommend doing this every now and again. Monty is adorable. I suspected there was another cute critter in your home benefitting from all the love and attention you and your family give animals


----------



## spud's_mum (Nov 29, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> I put bird vitamin drops in my squirrel's water. I only do a little bit to make sure they still drink. I highly recommend doing this every now and again. Monty is adorable. I suspected there was another cute critter in your home benefitting from all the love and attention you and your family give animals


Thank you 
I'll probably get the vitamin drops when I take the water bottle back. I loved that water bottle but it leaked


----------



## spud's_mum (Dec 6, 2015)

Got him a living salad and he's already tucked in!


His little legs looked so funny 


And here are some pics from his breakfast this morning.








And I was lucky enough to be given a handshake


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 6, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Got him a living salad and he's already tucked in!
> View attachment 157803
> 
> His little legs looked so funny
> ...


Good morning, Spud! 
You hungry tort!


----------



## spud's_mum (Dec 20, 2015)

Spud was climbing again yesterday:


And then he slid off...





(His lettuce is normally sunken to ground level but I think he had been digging and kicked it all away)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 20, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Spud was climbing again yesterday:
> View attachment 159227
> 
> And then he slid off...
> ...


Bit like you on the stairs!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Dec 20, 2015)

Those photos made me MELLLLLLT! Spud gets my trophy for best tortoise butt and sweetest face!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum (Dec 21, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Those photos made me MELLLLLLT! Spud gets my trophy for best tortoise butt and sweetest face!!!!


Hehe thank you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 21, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Hehe thank you!
> View attachment 159350
> 
> View attachment 159351


Hello, Spud!


----------



## spud's_mum (Dec 22, 2015)

Posing for the camera 

... Not quite sure what he's doing here:


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 22, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 159510
> 
> View attachment 159511
> 
> ...


Pretending to be shy.


----------



## Pearly (Dec 22, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Pretending to be shy.


I love their pink tongues! Always trying to get mine caught with their tongues out. They are just so cute! Spud is adorable and great to see your post!


----------



## yillt (Jan 5, 2016)

Just looked through this whole thread. I'm a very big spud fan now. He is ADORABLE. I love his tiny pink tongue. Billy tends to hide his.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jan 5, 2016)

yillt said:


> Just looked through this whole thread. I'm a very big spud fan now. He is ADORABLE. I love his tiny pink tongue. Billy tends to hide his.


Spud's Mum paints the tongue with nail polish...........


----------



## spud's_mum (Jan 6, 2016)

Schools shut today so I thought I'd treat spud with some living salad bits 






And here he is IN the lettuce...


----------



## spud's_mum (Jan 6, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Spud's Mum paints the tongue with nail polish...........





yillt said:


> Just looked through this whole thread. I'm a very big spud fan now. He is ADORABLE. I love his tiny pink tongue. Billy tends to hide his.





Pearly said:


> I love their pink tongues! Always trying to get mine caught with their tongues out. They are just so cute! Spud is adorable and great to see your post!


Did somebody say tortoise tongue?


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 6, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Did somebody say tortoise tongue?
> View attachment 161233
> 
> View attachment 161234


AAAAAAAH CUTE! And Spud is the BEST name. (I have a cat named Spud. It seems to be a good name for adorable gumpyfaces.)


----------



## spud's_mum (Jan 6, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> AAAAAAAH CUTE! And Spud is the BEST name. (I have a cat named Spud. It seems to be a good name for adorable gumpyfaces.)


Hehe thank you 
They are good at making grumpy faces


----------



## spud's_mum (Jan 14, 2016)

Got spud a couple of fake plants today


----------



## spud's_mum (Jan 28, 2016)

About to change spuds substrate.
Just soaking the coco choir and rinsing the sphagnum moss. Going to mix it all in with peat


----------



## TerrapinStation (Jan 28, 2016)

Good ole Spud. He never tries to eat the fake plants? I am always so hesitant to use them in enclosure....


----------



## spud's_mum (Jan 28, 2016)

TerrapinStation said:


> Good ole Spud. He never tries to eat the fake plants? I am always so hesitant to use them in enclosure....


I personally haven't had any problems with fake plants. He has gone for the occasional bite but soon realises that they're not food


----------



## spud's_mum (Jan 28, 2016)

Cute lil butt


----------



## spud's_mum (Jan 30, 2016)

Pak Choi, chicory and courgette for spud this morning


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 2, 2016)

Close ups of my handsome lil fellow from the other day  :


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 19, 2016)

oh my so cute


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 20, 2016)

gamera154 said:


> oh my so cute


Hehe thank you


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 20, 2016)

Living salad 
Sorry the pics are a bit dark, the salad was shading him


----------



## Taylor T. (Feb 20, 2016)

Spud is so tiny and cute!


----------



## spud's_mum (Feb 20, 2016)

Taylor T. said:


> Spud is so tiny and cute!


Hehe thank you


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 21, 2016)

Couple of weeks ago:
How's the new growth?


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Taylor T. (Mar 21, 2016)

Such nice patterns on his shell!


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 21, 2016)

Taylor T. said:


> Such nice patterns on his shell!


Hehe thank you 
He is a gorgeous lil thing


----------



## spud's_mum (Apr 2, 2016)

He burrowed last night. When he rose this morning he looked like this:


----------



## spud's_mum (Apr 2, 2016)

Trying out his new outdoor enclosure  (it is not finished yet, will be planting it up and adding more hides and rocks etc)


----------



## gamera154 (Apr 2, 2016)

looks good


----------



## spud's_mum (Apr 3, 2016)

gamera154 said:


> looks good


Thanks 
Can't wait for the plants in growing to be big enough to plant in the enclosure.


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 3, 2016)

Spud is doing beautifully. He's grown quite a bit in my absence


----------



## Lyn W (Apr 3, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Thanks
> Can't wait for the plants in growing to be big enough to plant in the enclosure.


That looks great. He is a very lucky tort!!
Have you thought about throwing some seeds in there as well as the plants?


----------



## spud's_mum (Apr 3, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> Spud is doing beautifully. He's grown quite a bit in my absence


You're back!
Hope everything's ok


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Apr 3, 2016)

Ohh noo ! The cuteness has taken over !!


----------



## spud's_mum (Apr 3, 2016)

Lyn W said:


> That looks great. He is a very lucky tort!!
> Have you thought about throwing some seeds in there as well as the plants?


Yeah, I was going to do that but spud would just eat the tiny seedlings. I might throw in a couple to test but I am also growing seed trays


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 3, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> You're back!
> Hope everything's ok


Yes, all is well. I've just been rather busy that's all


----------



## spud's_mum (Apr 7, 2016)

The other day


----------



## spud's_mum (Apr 7, 2016)

Testing the log cave (which is too small, I will be making a better one)




He couldn't turn around so I took him out and he went straight back in and dug out the other side.


----------



## otisthetortoise (Apr 11, 2016)

So cute! How old is Spud now? He looks so grown up 
My Otis has a tendency to burrow too in the most awkward of places...they are rather reckless despite their youth! 
Olivia


----------



## spud's_mum (Apr 11, 2016)

otisthetortoise said:


> So cute! How old is Spud now? He looks so grown up
> My Otis has a tendency to burrow too in the most awkward of places...they are rather reckless despite their youth!
> Olivia


Spud turned 1 in January 
They are funny little creatures. Spuds favourite place was UNDER his terracotta pot. I used to get scared and think that he was getting squished lol.


----------



## otisthetortoise (Apr 11, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Spud turned 1 in January
> They are funny little creatures. Spuds favourite place was UNDER his terracotta pot. I used to get scared and think that he was getting squished lol.


I have a digital thermometer that actually is inside Otis' enclosure and she buries under it so it nearly tips over...crazy! Aw, Otis is one on July 1st  
Olivia


----------



## spud's_mum (Apr 11, 2016)

otisthetortoise said:


> I have a digital thermometer that actually is inside Otis' enclosure and she buries under it so it nearly tips over...crazy! Aw, Otis is one on July 1st
> Olivia


Spud loves to do that too!


----------



## spud's_mum (May 12, 2016)

Out and enjoying the sun 


And then he disappeared into his cave


----------



## Rue (May 12, 2016)

He looks great!

I have to get Goosefoot a bigger log too, she's almost outgrown hers as well...


----------



## spud's_mum (May 12, 2016)

Rue said:


> He looks great!
> 
> I have to get Goosefoot a bigger log too, she's almost outgrown hers as well...


Yeah, I need to get more hides but I don't like the wood ones as they just go mouldy on the moist substrate. He has terracotta pots and fake leaves to hide under


----------



## CathyNed (May 12, 2016)

Hey spudthetortoise, just wanted to ask what kind of substrate you are using there in those digging under the hids pics?
Hes incrdibly cute!


----------



## spud's_mum (May 12, 2016)

CathyNed said:


> Hey spudthetortoise, just wanted to ask what kind of substrate you are using there in those digging under the hids pics?
> Hes incrdibly cute!


Hello!
Thanks for the compliments 
I am just using peat.


----------



## spud's_mum (May 12, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello!
> Thanks for the compliments
> I am just using peat.


I buy the big 75litre bags for about £6.


----------



## spud's_mum (May 12, 2016)

The bag looks like this:


----------



## Gillian M (May 12, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Trying out his new outdoor enclosure  (it is not finished yet, will be planting it up and adding more hides and rocks etc)
> View attachment 169185
> 
> View attachment 169186


He's gorgeous. GOD bless.


----------



## spud's_mum (May 12, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> He's gorgeous. GOD bless.


Thank you


----------



## CathyNed (May 12, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Hello!
> Thanks for the compliments
> I am just using peat.


Thank! Saw the post of the bag too. Im guessing youre in uk since you quoted the price in pounds. Im in Ireland and have a russian .Do you know about fertiliser or anything in that product. I want to use peat but am worried about chemicals or fertiliser...


----------



## spud's_mum (May 12, 2016)

CathyNed said:


> Thank! Saw the post of the bag too. Im guessing youre in uk since you quoted the price in pounds. Im in Ireland and have a russian .Do you know about fertiliser or anything in that product. I want to use peat but am worried about chemicals or fertiliser...


Yeah, I'm in England.
I use peat because of the fact that there is no chemicals in it. I couldn't find topsoil without anything in and the breeder also used peat. Because it is so cheap, I just replace it whenever it gets dry in his indoor enclosure and I just spray it with the hose in his outdoor enclosure.

There are more substrate options specifically for reptiles if your not comfortable using it such as Eco earth, coco choir and even orchid bark. However, from pet shops it is a lot more expensive.


----------



## CathyNed (May 12, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, I'm in England.
> I use peat because of the fact that there is no chemicals in it. I couldn't find topsoil without anything in and the breeder also used peat. Because it is so cheap, I just replace it whenever it gets dry in his indoor enclosure and I just spray it with the hose in his outdoor enclosure.
> 
> There are more substrate options specifically for reptiles if your not comfortable using it such as Eco earth, coco choir and even orchid bark. However, from pet shops it is a lot more expensive.



Ya im using repti bark but its not exactly digging material. It dries very quickly and doesnt dig very well. I even notice i get splinters in my hands when i am mixing water into it. Saw ur guy digging in the peat and thas what digging should look like. Digging in wood chip is a bit of a farce!! Does he ever have problems with his eyes nose from the soil or eating it?


----------



## spud's_mum (May 12, 2016)

CathyNed said:


> Ya im using repti bark but its not exactly digging material. It dries very quickly and doesnt dig very well. I even notice i get splinters in my hands when i am mixing water into it. Saw ur guy digging in the peat and thas what digging should look like. Digging in wood chip is a bit of a farce!! Does he ever have problems with his eyes nose from the soil or eating it?


He doesn't really eat it but does occasionally eat tiny stones in it so if I see any then I just pick them out. When he burrows, he does get it in his eyes a bit but It washes off in his bath. Digging down in moist substrate is good for the shell, too 

If you can't find peat, coco choir or Eco earth bricks can be found in a pet shop and are good for digging in. Maybe you could make a digging area so that you don't have to get rid of all your bark if you don't want to  coco choir on its own can get pretty dusty though, I've heard.


----------



## CathyNed (May 12, 2016)

Cheers...thanks for all the info... it certainly doesnt look like its doing spud any harm


----------



## Luke leith (May 12, 2016)

I love your tortoise


----------



## spud's_mum (May 12, 2016)

Luke leith said:


> I love your tortoise


Haha thanks 
So do I


----------



## spud's_mum (May 14, 2016)

Soaking Spud's moss


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 15, 2016)

Hello Spud's moss.
Hello, Spud The Tortoise.
Hello, Spud's Mum.
How are you doing ?


----------



## spud's_mum (May 15, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello Spud's moss.
> Hello, Spud The Tortoise.
> Hello, Spud's Mum.
> How are you doing ?


I'm fine thanks 
Already managed to kill the moss as I stupidly soaked it in boiling water in case of bugs. 

Landed some new skills in the gym. Conditioning was hard last week but I managed to cheat and not do some of it 

How are you?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 15, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm fine thanks
> Already managed to kill the moss as I stupidly soaked it in boiling water in case of bugs.
> 
> Landed some new skills in the gym. Conditioning was hard last week but I managed to cheat and not do some of it
> ...


No minor injuries recently, i hope.
i'm jolly well, thanks for asking. 
But that's cos I haven't been to the gym.
For years. 
Or ever, actually.


----------



## spud's_mum (May 15, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No minor injuries recently, i hope.
> i'm jolly well, thanks for asking.
> But that's cos I haven't been to the gym.
> For years.
> Or ever, actually.


I've had a couple of minor injuries but I'm fine.


----------



## spud's_mum (May 31, 2016)

Spud is currently having breakfast in front of his humidifier after a nice warm soak.



I'm cold and wet as its a miserable day outside and I had to get his food and move the seed trays as they were drowning. Will have to venture out into the rain again to go to the pet shop as I've run out of gerbil food.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 7, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Spud is currently having breakfast in front of his humidifier after a nice warm soak.
> View attachment 175594
> 
> 
> I'm cold and wet as its a miserable day outside and I had to get his food and move the seed trays as they were drowning. Will have to venture out into the rain again to go to the pet shop as I've run out of gerbil food.


Has it stopped raining yet ?
Spud is looking magnificent, as always.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 7, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Has it stopped raining yet ?
> Spud is looking magnificent, as always.


It did... For a couple of days.
And now we just had a storm. 
Oh I do love English summer -_-

How are you?


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 7, 2016)

a pic from the other day when it was nice enough for Spud to go out


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 7, 2016)

Joe has been loving the humidity today. He likes thunderstorms too. He sits in the middle of the lawn and enjoys the rain.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 7, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> Joe has been loving the humidity today. He likes thunderstorms too. He sits in the middle of the lawn and enjoys the rain.


Spud didn't stay out in the storm. He's never been in rain, i wonder if he'd like it


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 7, 2016)

Rain won't harm him on days like today when it's so warm. As long as his enclosure doesn't flood he will be fine.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 7, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> It did... For a couple of days.
> And now we just had a storm.
> Oh I do love English summer -_-
> 
> How are you?


Splendidly, splendid and splendid, ta for asking.
Busy but happy.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 7, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 176624
> a pic from the other day when it was nice enough for Spud to go out


And he seems very happy about it, too.
Tidgy loves being outside.
here we have the opposite problem and must be careful she doesn't overheat.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 7, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Spud didn't stay out in the storm. He's never been in rain, i wonder if he'd like it


The first time it rained on Tidgy she vanished into her shell and wouldn't come out. 
But now she completely ignores it on the rare occasion she encounters it.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 27, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> The first time it rained on Tidgy she vanished into her shell and wouldn't come out.
> But now she completely ignores it on the rare occasion she encounters it.


Only just saw your comment. Aww!


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 27, 2016)

Enjoying the sun


----------



## Taylor T. (Jun 27, 2016)

Such a cute face!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi, Spud's Mum.
Hi, Spud!!!!
Lovely photo, what s stunning, smooth, healthy looking tort you are.


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 2, 2016)

Spud enjoyed a bit of a treat this morning. A STRAWBERRY! My plants have flowered and strawberries are growing so I thought I'd give him one so I could take a few pics  (sorry for the bad quality, they were screenshots from a video)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi, Spud! 
You seem to be enjoying your treat.
hello, Spud's Mum, nice to hear from you. 
Missed you about the place.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Aug 2, 2016)

Look at that little pink tongue ! You can tell he enjoyed his snack


----------



## Prairie Mom (Aug 2, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Spud enjoyed a bit of a treat this morning. A STRAWBERRY! My plants have flowered and strawberries are growing so I thought I'd give him one so I could take a few pics  (sorry for the bad quality, they were screenshots from a video)
> View attachment 182197
> 
> View attachment 182198
> ...


so cute! I have such a weak spot for tortoise tongues


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 2, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Spud enjoyed a bit of a treat this morning. A STRAWBERRY! My plants have flowered and strawberries are growing so I thought I'd give him one so I could take a few pics  (sorry for the bad quality, they were screenshots from a video)
> View attachment 182197
> 
> View attachment 182198
> ...


An adorable tort!


----------



## LaRue (Aug 2, 2016)

That's the sweetest picture ever.


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 17, 2016)

Spuds not very happy as he is inside today. 

I am completely re doing his outdoor enclosure as the plants are all dying. My plan was to pull out all the plants and just to add a fresh layer of peat to grow on... Nope! The plants were so well rooted that I couldn't get them out and I ended up just pulling EVERYTHING out.


There was even a carrot that somehow found its way in there! 



I am picking up some more peat and am going to grow all the plants again. 

Oh well, it shouldn't be too much longer until Spud is back outside again! He is literally climbing the walls inside!


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 17, 2016)

Even without the growing plants he can go outside. 

Growing plants in trays and sinking them into the substrate makes them easier to swap out. As a short term measure, a tray of supermarket "living lettuce" will provide browse. (Sainsbury's and Waitrose do them for £1, so the others probably do too)


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 17, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> Even without the growing plants he can go outside.
> 
> Growing plants in trays and sinking them into the substrate makes them easier to swap out. As a short term measure, a tray of supermarket "living lettuce" will provide browse. (Sainsbury's and Waitrose do them for £1, so the others probably do too)


He will be out as soon as I've got more peat (hopefully today). I will grow seed trays but also chuck seeds straight in like last time. The only reason that he isn't out there at the moment is because I don't have any peat left at the moment lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 17, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> He will be out as soon as I've got more peat (hopefully today). I will grow seed trays but also chuck seeds straight in like last time. The only reason that he isn't out there at the moment is because I don't have any peat left at the moment lol


Lovely to see Spud as always. 
He says "I want to be outside for peat's sake!"


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 17, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely to see Spud as always.
> He says "I want to be outside for peat's sake!"


He's finally back outside 
The seeds have been planted and he is having a stroll around to see what's changed


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 17, 2016)

Looking good.
(The enclosure and Spud)


----------



## Luke leith (Aug 17, 2016)

Spud is sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 17, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Looking good.
> (The enclosure and Spud)





Luke leith said:


> Spud is sooooo cute!!!!


Thank you


----------



## GingerLove (Aug 17, 2016)

Spud is an exceptionally adorable tortoise! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 20, 2016)

I got Spud a living salad and put it in. I can't me back 10 seconds later and he was literally INSIDE of it


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 20, 2016)

Ha ha! 
Eating it ?
Or hiding very badly ?


----------



## Luke leith (Aug 20, 2016)

SOOOO FUNNY


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 20, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Ha ha!
> Eating it ?
> Or hiding very badly ?


A bit of both lol


----------

